
Talk about StackOverflow - twampss
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2009/04/29.html
======
asmosoinio
The page contains little more than a link to this GoogleTechTalks video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWHfY_lvKIQ>

Haven't watched it yet...

------
mrbad101
An error has occurred, please try again later. _sad face_

